# Average age



## alantt

Just wondered what the average age is of members of this forum cheers


----------



## 3TT3

13 years here :roll:
edit  ok..IF I'd bought myTT new Id still be in my 30's


----------



## Jez xbx

People or ownership?
40's and approaching a year for this one


----------



## alantt

Jez xbx said:


> People or ownership?
> 40's and approaching a year for this one


I mean what is the average age of the people on this site


----------



## MichaelAC

From my experience at meetings, the average age would be quite high, I'm 48.


----------



## infidel.uk

I am 45


----------



## NWDSdaz

34


----------



## Elsomrstt

I'm a young 53.
One year just as member here, had the car for just over two years


----------



## BadNun

I'm 92


----------



## MICKLMASS

Im a ripe age at 53


----------



## pugster71

44 and 3/4. Middle age crisis buy a TT to ease the pain [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

I'm 31 in less than a month, got the TT when I was 28. Joined when I was 23ish


----------



## Gladys

76....and feel it


----------



## TTQS1

54 & the TT keeps you young!!


----------



## Oranoco

39 (clinging on to my 30's by a cats whisker).


----------



## Myrddinemrys

61 and a bit.


----------



## newrayTT

72 here and still doing all my own maintenance, currently replacing front wishbones.


----------



## CHAO5

41 in 2 weeks....


----------



## VdoubleU

I'm 21, was 20 when I bought my TT.

Insurance is surprisingly good, although I bet most of you would cry if you got quoted the same as me :lol:


----------



## Serendipitous

alantt said:


> Just wondered what the average age is of members of this forum cheers


It's the kind of question someone asks when they're on the dole and spend all day wa==ing or playing dominoes while the Pop Tarts warm in the toaster.


----------



## DazWaite

40

Daz


----------



## DazWaite

Serendipitous said:


> It's the kind of question someone asks when they're on the dole and spend all day wa==ing or playing dominoes while the Pop Tarts warm in the toaster.


Now that's multi-tasking

Daz


----------



## bdc6570

46..second time round with the TT first time just changed the wheels and the rear and front and grill on the car  
This time round the list seems to be endless [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## briancope

I'm 53 and six months young.

I drive a 2002 225 Q.

Is this another freeking referendum or something?


----------



## briancope

The number of my posts on the TT Forum now matches the BHP of my TT!

Happy days!


----------



## briancope

briancope said:


> The number of my posts on the TT Forum now matches the BHP of my TT!
> 
> Happy days!


Don't wreck it anyone as I want to breath the air of TT ownership and smell the moment and take in deep breaths of Shell Nitro and celebrate my 225th post...

Oh god, I think I've just cocked up!

Need a remap now, see you soon! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

51 but I was 36 when I bought my TT


----------



## hey3688

I will be 51 on Wednesday


----------



## 89forever

I'm 43, the other half is 34.... does that make me 38.5?


----------



## mjhamilton

41 had TT for almost 4 weeks now


----------



## drone

72 in August. So apart from two old farts who've owned up yer just a load of kids.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

63, i think, it's hard to remember at my age,


----------



## rocker tt.

I Am 66 full of Arthritis but can pass for40 something, & act like I was in my 20's......most of the time.!! :lol:  8)


----------



## TT Tom TT

VdoubleU said:


> I'm 21, was 20 when I bought my TT.
> 
> Insurance is surprisingly good, although I bet most of you would cry if you got quoted the same as me :lol:


Same here although I'm 22 and was 21... My insurance is only 60% more than if I was to insure a POS Corsa or equivalent :lol:  :roll: #NoBrainer


----------



## kclee1st

53 here. 
Had my 2003 TT Roadster for about a year.


----------



## ryanmtt

27 however I got my first tt when I was 21..... I bought it as a present to myself lol


----------



## JimmaY

I'm 27 and been a TT owner for 2 years

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## artuncs

47 had TT for almost 5 Months now.


----------



## BadNun

.......sigh


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

36 ....does that class as a midlife crisis?!


----------



## JAY-13

26 here,

Average age is quite high on here then, I didnt think hairdressers existed that were older than 30 :lol:


----------



## damien.wrl

Officially I am 55, my mind hovers about 26 my body rapidly aging feels 90+


----------



## Dale_88

I'm 22, bought my TT when I was 19


----------



## mighTy Tee

I bought my first TT when I was 40 (midlife crisis), replaced it with my current quattro Sport when I was 44, and now its 10 years later....



> "And then one day you find ten years have got behind you" - Pink Floyd


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

I'm 41, on TTF since 2002 and own the TT since brand new for 16 years.

Cheers


----------



## conlechi

Just the cemetery side of 50 :roll: ...... your never too old to be playing with cars


----------



## Cloud

46 in a few weeks! :x


----------



## hang your idols

Harry ScroTTer said:


> 36 ....does that class as a midlife crisis?!


37 here;not yet,after 40`s :lol:

I didn`t expect the average age on this forum to be so high


----------



## Hoggy

hang your idols said:


> I didn`t expect the average age on this forum to be so high


Hi, I'm 73, so average age has risen again.  
TT from new, so 15 years.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wiggles01

Had the TT for nearly 2 years and fast heading towards being 45 years old

Wig


----------



## Jez xbx

Is there a similarity between mk1s and fine wines?
Improving with age or is it just the owners ;-)


----------



## stillchillin

59 and stillchillin !


----------



## odub

I think I'm one of the youngsters at 30


----------



## Morbs320i

44, time is flying by


----------



## infidel.uk

why isnt this in off topic, or where ever, lol


----------



## Hoggy

infidel.uk said:


> why isnt this in off topic, or where ever, lol


Hi, It is now.
Hoggy.


----------



## ReTTro fit

44, past Halfway ! 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ZephyR2

59 + 2  (sounds better that way).

Should have a voting bar chart for this one so you can see the results at a glance.


----------



## Danny1

35 here 8)


----------



## ZephyR2

It seems that most members are between 35 and 55 with a few older ones like me and even fewer younger ones. 
Therefore in view of the age demographic I would have thought that the endless stream of ads on the site, inviting you to "flirt with local women" etc., are not hitting their target audience. 
These "women" look barely 18 and are probably the same age as many member's daughters. 
Personally I'd be more interested in flirting with their mothers.


----------



## leopard

ZephyR2 said:


> It seems that most members are between 35 and 55 with a few older ones like me and even fewer younger ones.
> Therefore in view of the age demographic I would have thought that the endless stream of ads on the site, inviting you to "flirt with local women" etc., are not hitting their target audience.
> These "women" look barely 18 and are probably the same age as many member's daughters.


Are you sure about this,Daddy's and sugar...


----------



## Shug750S

ZephyR2 said:


> It seems that most members are between 35 and 55 with a few older ones like me and even fewer younger ones.
> Therefore in view of the age demographic I would have thought that the endless stream of ads on the site, inviting you to "flirt with local women" etc., are not hitting their target audience.
> These "women" look barely 18 and are probably the same age as many member's daughters.
> Personally I'd be more interested in flirting with their mothers.


I don't get these adds.

Suggest you turn cookies off as I thought a lot of ads were generated by other visits to similar sites.

Who's been playing on 'local hot babes.com'..... :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

Shug750S said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that most members are between 35 and 55 with a few older ones like me and even fewer younger ones.
> Therefore in view of the age demographic I would have thought that the endless stream of ads on the site, inviting you to "flirt with local women" etc., are not hitting their target audience.
> These "women" look barely 18 and are probably the same age as many member's daughters.
> Personally I'd be more interested in flirting with their mothers.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get these adds.
> 
> Suggest you turn cookies off as I thought a lot of ads were generated by other visits to similar sites.
> 
> Who's been playing on 'local hot babes.com'..... :lol:
Click to expand...

Damn !! I thought I'd deleted all those cookies. :lol:


----------



## Jonny_C

ZephyR2 said:


> It seems that most members are between 35 and 55 with a few older ones like me and even fewer younger ones.
> Therefore in view of the age demographic I would have thought that the endless stream of ads on the site, inviting you to "flirt with local women" etc., are not hitting their target audience.
> These "women" look barely 18 and are probably the same age as many member's daughters.
> Personally I'd be more interested in flirting with their mothers.


.........looks both ways......."any decent ad-blocker will take care of those........you ain't seen me, right?".......


----------



## 3TT3

:lol: 
The adds disappear when you log in.
Ive had the same "problem " on a renault site I visit. There however it seems there are many asian women(girls) interested in meeting me.Here its more eastern european women 
Aside from all my visits to "xxx jugs" (Its a pottery site that tells you how to make whiskey flasks) ,I wonder is it just car"lad"/even "older lads"  sites that get these adds ?
It would be interesting to hear from female members to see if they get targeted with the same adverts.


----------



## ZephyR2

Possibly these ads work well on the Corsa sites


----------



## SykoJester

I'll be 26 next week.


----------



## John-H

If I told you my average age it would only be half what it really is :wink:


----------



## Beano91

you old barstewards!

I joke, many of you have helped me a lot already (clearly experience counts)...I'm 24 and have had my first TT just over a month


----------



## Hoggy

Beano91 said:


> you old barstewards!
> 
> I joke, many of you have helped me a lot already (clearly experience counts)...I'm 24 and have had my first TT just over a month


Bloody Youngsters :lol:  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Grizzlebear

So the wife was right (as ususl). Im having a mid life crisis. Which would explain the ad's comment.
Grow old- compulsory
Grow up - never


----------



## s_robinson91

Joined the forum at 20 with my V6 mk1. Then rejoined last year at 25 with my TTS mk2


----------



## Aubrey

63 next week TT keeping me young !


----------



## Nilesong

Fifty bloody four!


----------



## Graham H

Hi 70 next year first TT , had it just over a year , love it old mans toy :wink:


----------



## briancope

Nilesong said:


> Fifty bloody four!


I'm right behind you at only fifty freekin' 3.

Think I've cocked the survey up as I answered a few weeks ago! :mrgreen:


----------



## 777HAM

42!


----------



## longodds

Shug750S said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that most members are between 35 and 55 with a few older ones like me and even fewer younger ones.
> Therefore in view of the age demographic I would have thought that the endless stream of ads on the site, inviting you to "flirt with local women" etc., are not hitting their target audience.
> These "women" look barely 18 and are probably the same age as many member's daughters.
> Personally I'd be more interested in flirting with their mothers.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get these adds.
> 
> Suggest you turn cookies off as I thought a lot of ads were generated by other visits to similar sites.
> 
> Who's been playing on 'local hot babes.com'..... :lol:
Click to expand...

I don't get these adds either. Why not. It's not fair.


----------



## longodds

My birth certificate disintegrated over time, but my driving licence states I passed my motorcycle test in 1977.


----------



## ZephyR2

longodds said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that most members are between 35 and 55 with a few older ones like me and even fewer younger ones.
> Therefore in view of the age demographic I would have thought that the endless stream of ads on the site, inviting you to "flirt with local women" etc., are not hitting their target audience.
> These "women" look barely 18 and are probably the same age as many member's daughters.
> Personally I'd be more interested in flirting with their mothers.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get these adds.
> 
> Suggest you turn cookies off as I thought a lot of ads were generated by other visits to similar sites.
> 
> Who's been playing on 'local hot babes.com'..... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get these adds either. Why not. It's not fair.
Click to expand...

I only get them on my phone using the AutoGuide app, not on my PC. 
So try using the app.


----------



## Otley

Filling in medical forms to keep my HGV Class 1, so that should put me at 45 this time.


----------



## Jimmyptt

Im 38 :?


----------



## BIKER18YR

33.


----------



## Deanster

I'm 27 years old.

Purchased my v6 mk1 two weeks ago


----------



## Jimmyptt

Deanster said:


> I'm 27 years old.
> 
> Purchased my v6 mk1 two weeks ago


Nice 8)


----------



## Edinburra

69 and having a mid life crisis, I hope! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## spudmurphy

34 for me, recently bought a MK1 3.2 although technically it's for my missus.

Al


----------



## driverrob

70

A mid-life crisis can go on for ages, if you need an excuse for buying fast cars


----------



## Hoggy

driverrob said:


> 70
> 
> A mid-life crisis can go on for ages, if you need an excuse for buying fast cars


Hi, Bl**dy youngsters. :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU

driverrob said:


> 70
> 
> A mid-life crisis can go on for ages, if you need an excuse for buying fast cars


Nice little doggie in your avatar


----------



## driverrob

A3DFU said:


> Nice little doggie in your avatar


She's Kerry - 25kg of Staffy.


----------



## A3DFU

driverrob said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice little doggie in your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> She's Kerry - 25kg of Staffy.
Click to expand...

Lovely girl, Kerry  
How old is she?

Here are some of mine. All but Roxy are no more


----------



## driverrob

A3DFU said:


> driverrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice little doggie in your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> She's Kerry - 25kg of Staffy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely girl, Kerry
> How old is she?
> 
> Here are some of mine. All but Roxy are no more
Click to expand...

Lovely looking dogs, all of them.
We're off topic but, since you ask: she is an RSPCA rescue dog. They thought she was about 3 and we've had her nearly 4 years.
This is what she did when we ran out of sticks to throw for her because she had chewed them all up 
Kerry v tree by Robert Ford, on Flickr


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, What is the average age of everyones dog. :roll: :? :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU

Hoggy said:


> Hi, What is the average age of everyones dog. :roll: :? :wink:
> Hoggy.


Errrr. Roxy is 3 years young 

By the way all of my little doggies were/are rescue. Kerry has certainly found a very good home 
She reminds me of Rusty who used to go to work (tree surgery) with my son. Must find a better picture of her.


----------



## GaryG

Sox is 17yrs, 9 months. She's a Jack-Russell/Whippet cross - bred for the speed of a Whippet and the intelligence of a Jack Russell... but it all got a bit mixed up.










She's a bit slow and vague, and hasn't caught a rabbit for over a year, but she's 124 in dog-years, and I reckon that when I'm that age, I'll be the same.


----------



## A3DFU

WOW. What a lovely girl  
And an amazing age! You must have looked after her really, really well


----------



## GaryG

She was very easy to take care of - she never went anywhere at less than 20mph  But over the past year, her age has begun to show and she 'ambles' now. Her main problem was that she hated travelling in cars, but she is now deaf, and it doesn't bother her at all.


----------



## A3DFU

Amazing!
I've sent a picture of Sox to my son's partner who is a vetenary nurse and she is astounded about her age. She thought Sox looks about ten years old.

I know what you mean about going everywhere at 20 mph. Roxy being half Whippet is just the same 8)


----------



## Skeee

Hoggy said:


> Hi, What is the average age of everyones dog. :roll: :? :wink:
> Hoggy.


 Never ask the interweb a stupid question because you will get an answer! :lol:


----------



## John-H

Skeee said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, What is the average age of everyones dog. :roll: :? :wink:
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Never ask the interweb a stupid question because you will get an answer! :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: Woof woof!

I had a fruit fly that lasted for several annoying minutes during a meal but I believe the average age is 40 to 50 days however it's difficult to keep track because they all look the same :?


----------



## Spandex

John-H said:


> ...it's difficult to keep track because they all look the same :?


Bit racist...


----------



## John-H

Spandex said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...it's difficult to keep track because they all look the same :?
> 
> 
> 
> Bit racist...
Click to expand...

It was just something I said on the fly. Perhaps a blob of Tipex might help [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## leopard

Fruit fly vs Blue Bottle ? :lol:


----------

